# Destin Private Reefs



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of anybody that will currently sell chicken cages and deploy them out of Destin?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the place next to Half Hitch still does it.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Aquahollic said:


> I think the place next to Half Hitch still does it.


Thanks. Any idea what the name of their business is?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The Emerald Coast Reef Association builds and deploys reefs each year. When enough members want private reefs, ECRA acquires the coops and rents a deployment vessel. You can go along on deployment to ensure that only you have the numbers on your coops. :thumbsup:

I've been a member for several years, we usually deploy a couple of "members only" reefs each year. Sometimes we do a larger reef, such as the tug boat "Monica Lee" or the "AJ's Carrie Ricks Barge". Numbers for the larger reefs are usually made public. Smaller member only reefs include our latest, a steel hull sail boat. Numbers for these are for ECRA members only.

Joining ECRA is an inexpensive way to acquire numbers on seldom fished reefs.

If you join, tell them Sea-r-cy sent you! :thumbup:

http://www.ecreef.org/reeftalk/forum.php


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> The Emerald Coast Reef Association builds and deploys reefs each year. When enough members want private reefs, ECRA acquires the coops and rents a deployment vessel. You can go along on deployment to ensure that only you have the numbers on your coops. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've been a member for several years, we usually deploy a couple of "members only" reefs each year. Sometimes we do a larger reef, such as the tug boat "Monica Lee" or the "AJ's Carrie Ricks Barge". Numbers for the larger reefs are usually made public. Smaller member only reefs include our latest, a steel hull sail boat. Numbers for these are for ECRA members only.
> 
> ...


Sea-R-cy,

Thanks for the info on the ECRA! I was a paid member for a year and let my membership lapse as I never received any "members only" #'s other than what few I dug out of old threads in the members only section of their forum. I was under the impression that a list was sent out occasionally with #'s but I never got anything. Received other stuff from their admins so I'm sure my email was correct. I actually emailed Candy a few days ago; thinking about re-up'ing my membership and getting in on some of the private reef deployments this winter but she said she didn't have any planned right now. Probably going to re up anyway just in case a reef deployment gets planned.


----------

